# working during raining day



## CMA

raining, or snowing is horrible weather to work on the roof... so how you guys do? ( i am talking about tear off the old roof)


huge tarp? other expensive method?


----------



## Roofmaster417

CMA said:


> raining, or snowing is horrible weather to work on the roof... so how you guys do? ( i am talking about tear off the old roof)
> 
> 
> huge tarp? other expensive method?


Without a tarp it would get REAL expensive.


----------



## Interloc

timeing...:thumbup:


----------



## CMA

without? i dont understand...

timeing? can you please explain?


----------



## English Roofer

Im obsessed with weather reports(so my wife tells me) ive been caught out too many times to even think of stripping a roof off in the rain!
I would rather lose a day or two and wait for good weather before stripping it off.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Roofmaster417

CMA said:


> without? i dont understand
> timeing? can you please explain?


 
Anytime I am roofing and a chance for late morning or afternoon showers is possible,a tarp is always on standby.So if a tarp was not present it would get expensive quick.(without one (tarp) it would get expensive quick) Damaged interior



timing,,,meaning try to work on your project with no rain,,,otherwise,,,,tarps


----------



## CMA

ah i understand... and i agreed... 

thats why we have tarp... but its very annoying when we put tarp and do nothing except wait for raining to stop... sometime its not actually raining whole day... maybe light rain or even randomly raining... :\

yes i also obessed with weather forecast... unlike when i was younger... its not fun... :\


i want to know if anyone of you do something crazy like eject the pole to hold tarp on the roof... and it works...


----------



## Roofmaster417

Actually I have heard of people doing that,,I would find it scary because of not being able to predict wind gusts.It would be a costly trial and error to perfect its abilities.


----------



## Interloc

Lots of poles and rope, make a tent over roof, we have done that a few times, tearing off and its pissing out, feels weird...


----------



## CMA

thats true about windy weather... 

interioc, where is the area do you work at? oh of course... how long did you set up and take down... it sound like hasle working


----------



## Interloc

It took 1hr to set up and little less to tear down..i'm on the rainy west coast bc


----------



## Nicholas DeLuca

*Wait for the Sun!!*

We will not strip a roof without a truck of tarps ready in case. You definitely have to have the crew to be able to handle the job if you are going to strip a roof in bad weather or possible bad weather conditions. If you are a one man show you better wait until there is SUN in the forecast! www.newrooflongisland.com


----------



## CMA

1 hours is little lot... we usually finish the medium to big house by two days or so... depend how complex roof is

of course, i am not one man crew... 5 or 6 people including me... sometime boss is not there... and i alway check weather forecast anyway... 

we dont need to wait for bin to coming... because we always clean them at ground ( much much easier than do at roofing AND safety too)

btw i only refer to normal raining... i am not talking about bad weather like storm (you must be crazy ;p) or snow...


----------



## Interloc

CMA said:


> 1 hours is little lot...


 If we looked at it that way, my guys would be losing alot of hrs., we have a system and 1hr to be able to work a full day is not really alot of time..


----------



## daviddeschaine

*We are in the roofing business - weather is everything*

Hello up in Maine we are constantly fighting the snow, rain you know same stuff everyone else does, what I hate is when you call the day from Bad Weather, and the sun comes out -

Or you decide to move forward to starting the roof, and it starts raining ...lol

We have all installed shingle in the un-planned Rain - But we get the roof done anyway!

Good Topic!


----------



## Nicholas DeLuca

We deal with a lot of snow and Ice in our Connecticut Location. Pain!!

__________________
Nicholas DeLuca
http://www.newrooflongisland.com
http://www.newroofct.com


----------



## seoforu

I agree windy weather and slight storms does make working difficult.

Metal roofing and repairs | Best roofing company in Lanett | Alabama roofing companies


----------



## kimboy

Actually I have heard of people doing that,,I would find it scary because of not being able to predict wind gusts.It would be a costly trial and error to perfect its abilities.


----------



## JWRoofing

I think most good roofers know more about the weather than the average meteorologists. I watch the early morning weather on two channels then check the radar on my phone several times a day during the rainy months. In South Florida where I work, storms can build off the coast very quickly, so we have to be ready. We keep a tarp on the roof and never tear off more than can be quickly covered. As a general rule, if it looks like a rainy day we reschedule. It’s better not to take chances with clients’ homes and property. 
I must admit, I have been tempted to build a giant crane-operated-umbrella!


______________
Fort Lauderdale Roofing
Miami Ozone


----------



## Interloc

I think aluminum poles, proper anchors.... hmmm :thumbup:


----------



## VermontRoofing

We are having a rough time with the weather here in Vermont as well.
We try to start at the peak and rip a straight 4 ft. off across the entire roof, weather that in and then rip another 4 ft. when the weather is questionable. Better safe than sorry.


Roofing Burlington Vt
LakeFront Property Vermont


----------

